# How best to affix shelves to plaster and lathe?



## Pants (Nov 10, 2010)

My house was built around the turn of the century (the 20th century) and it has plaster and lathe walls.

What would be the best way to hang shelves like the ones pictured here

Do I need to find studs and screw into them? I'm helpless with these walls. Even just putting in a nail makes a big plaster-flaked mess.

Thanks.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

i would suggest you get a stud finder thay are not expensive and a drill and find the studs and drill the plaster oh use a drill a little smaller than the screw or nail :thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

The shelf in your link is rather light duty. I believe that 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://stores.steelworksstore.com/catalog/toggle.gif&imgrefurl=http://stores.steelworksstore.com/Detail.bok%3Fno%3D223&h=344&w=264&sz=26&tbnid=r3nGfNXhyI11aM:&tbnh=120&tbnw=92&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtoggle%2Bbolts&zoom=1&q=toggle+bolts&usg=__yLSSzneSQnfJLH4nmDa3gXfP4kM=&sa=X&ei=_AMjTc-KMZK6sQOklKDBCg&ved=0CCgQ9QEwAQ"] Toggle Bolts [/url]

would do the job for you.

Usually the lathe is quite close together and would catch the nuts.

George

PS Sorry I cannot seem to get the link shortcut to work thismorning.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> The shelf in your link is rather light duty. I believe that Toggle Bolts would do the job for you.
> 
> Usually the lathe is quite close together and would catch the nuts.
> 
> ...



This link might be one.












 









.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> This link might be one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've got plaster lathe walls and I hate those things. Biggest problem is as soon as you remove the screw, you lose the anchor. 
These work much better. IMHO:yes:
http://www.toggler.com/products/alligator/overview.php


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jschaben said:


> I've got plaster lathe walls and I hate those things. Biggest problem is as soon as you remove the screw, you lose the anchor.
> These work much better. IMHO:yes:
> http://www.toggler.com/products/alligator/overview.php


Why are you removing the screw?

What you are referencing would be great for concrete but I would not think they would work well in plaster. I would think they would tend to break the plaster.

George


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

GeorgeC said:


> Why are you removing the screw?
> 
> What you are referencing would be great for concrete but I would not think they would work well in plaster. I would think they would tend to break the plaster.
> 
> George


Hi George - Did you watch the video? Chances are you are through the lathe so the lathe controls the expansion and if it is far enough in to hit the void behind the lathe it just snaps open. 
Regular toggles to me are just a major PIA. First you need a hole substianially larger than the screw. Second, when my memory collapses which has been occurring more frequently and I forgot to put on a washer or something, I'm back to square one. Three, there are an awful lot of systems out there these days that just make the whole mess pretty much obsolete. I'm sure there is an application around where they are the best solution but danged if I can think of one. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These work pretty well. They are available in metal or plastic.












 









.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

sorry cab-man. though those ( ez anchor/zip anchor ) are the best anchors for dry wall ( thats all i use ) they dont work well with plaster.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> sorry cab-man. though those ( ez anchor/zip anchor ) are the best anchors for dry wall ( thats all i use ) they dont work well with plaster.



The metal ones work fine for me.












 









.


----------



## Pants (Nov 10, 2010)

I wound up using these. Three of them broke during installation, so now I have a few toggles floating behind my wall somewhere. Apart from this there was not much mess. We'll see how they hold up.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i dont use the metal ones much. your limited on screw length. they dont split behind the rock, and if you put a screw in to tight its hard to get it out.


----------

